# Un iPod Touch sombre dans l'oubli ...



## freefalling (10 Décembre 2007)

C'était il y a a peine 30 minutes ...

Je sors de la douche, tout tranquille et brulant. Je finis de me sécher et j'attrape mon pantalon. Je pense à la journée qui arrive.

Vous connaissez tous les séquences en slow motion vues dans Matrix. C'est alors exactement ce que j'ai vécu.

Tout en faisant glisser le vêtement qui recouvrait le lavabo, mon iPod Touch 16Go a légèrement bascule a l'intérieur de la poche gauche, vers le sens oppose. Le temps de réaliser que quelque-chose d'anormal allait se réaliser que l'iPod avait déjà commence sa course et tourne et surfe dans la vasque. Le temps s'était arrête, mon petit c&#339;ur fragile et pomme également.
Certainement pas l'iPod qui poursuivait sa danse macabre et furtive quelques micros instants &#8211;ces instants la ou l&#8217;on sait ce qui va advenir sans avoir pourtant le temps même d&#8217;y croire, et encore moins de pouvoir y faire quelque chose- pour finir, en un plongeon suicidaire, lunette grande ouverte telle une gueule sans fond, dans les toilettes . . .
0,5 secondes passent. 1 seconde passe. C&#8217;est un moment tres long, ou j&#8217;ai pourtant eu l&#8217;impression d&#8217;avoir crie « Meeeeeeeeeeerde ! » 1 heure durant.

Finalement je m&#8217;agenouille devant la cuvette, esclave condamne devant son tortionnaire singulier, à la recherche de l&#8217;objet.
La main dans sa tombe inondée, je retrouve et récupère le corps noyé. Je l&#8217;habille et l&#8217;enserre de serviettes éponges, moi qui restais nu comme un vers dans la pièce.
J&#8217;arrive sans peine à le rallumer après l&#8217;avoir suffisamment réchauffé et séché au sèche-cheveux, mode froid.

Je me sens témoin d&#8217;un miracle quand j&#8217;ai constaté non sans émois que mon iPod était tout à fait fonctionnel. Tout est la, l&#8217;écran est intact, la luminosité, le défilement &#8230; Je suis comble.

Pas peu fier du sauvetage réussi, je m&#8217;en retourne à mes occupations, iPod en poche.

Arrive tres vite le moment ou j&#8217;eu envie d&#8217;écouter un peu de musique, du Bach pour fêter et clore se triomphe. Je retrouve et branche mes écouteurs. Je trouve le titre adéquat à la situation et me pose sur mon lit, admirant le coucher de soleil (je suis à Reykjavik en Islande). Le son est faible, je l&#8217;augmente. Je manipule tellement l&#8217;iPod que je peux le faire sans le regarder. Mais cette fois-ci il ne m&#8217;obéit pas.

Un coup d&#8217;&#339;il bref. Puis un autre, plus long. Je n&#8217;entends en fait rien du tout, alors que je monte le son. Un peu, beaucoup, a la folie. . Pas du tout de son. Je m&#8217;alarme à nouveau. Sueurs. Mon iPod semble être tombe dans le coma.
Je change d&#8217;écouteurs. Rien n&#8217;y fait. Je m&#8217;empresse de regarder a la torche la sortie de l&#8217;entrée audio. Rien de particulier à noter, c&#8217;est sec. J&#8217;approche mon visage au plus près, et crois sentir une odeur d&#8217;électronique, cette odeur un entre quelque chose de chaud ou de chimique.
Il ne m&#8217;a pas fallu plus de temps pour comprendre que le destin m&#8217;avait joue, et que l&#8217;iPod avait bien rendu son âme, puisque ayant perdu son sens principal.

A ce jour (a cette heure) je me surprend encore à avoir la force de l&#8217;humour et de l&#8217;écriture.

Il ne me reste, semble-t-il, qu&#8217;a importer mes donnees vers mon Mac a mon retour en France &#8230; dans 5 semaines &#8230; et a écouter pour le moment ma bibliothèque musicale sur le PC portable Windaube que j&#8217;ai dans ma chambre d'hote (c&#8217;est bien le comble du mal &#8230 .

EPILOGUE :

Peut-être trouverez-vous sur eBay, dans quelques semaines, un iPod Touch comme neuf, 16GO, tres bien élevé et sociable, certes muet, au prix d&#8217;une misérable clef USB.

Et son propriétaire me direz-vous ? Ca, c&#8217;est une autre histoire &#8230;

. . .

(les dons apres la messe son acceptes)





- - - - - - 
Pardon pour le sondage , erreur de case a cocher lors du post, et impossible de savoir comment enlever ca. Si un admin pouvait s'en charger ?


----------



## Lizandre (10 Décembre 2007)

Lorsqu'un appareil électrique tombe dans l'eau : NE PAS LE RALLUMER !

Il faut le faire sécher. Des heures, des jours si besoin. Même une humidité résiduelle trop importante peut provoquer des court-circuits.


----------



## SoundJfx (10 Décembre 2007)

Mouais... je me moque pas, il m'est arrivé la même chose avec un iPod 3G il y a quelques années. Pour moi, c'était la faute à ces cochonneries de clips de ceinture. Ca ne devrait pas être en vente. Quand on dessert la ceinture, la gravité reprend ses droits. 

Newton a parait-il fait ses découvertes avec une Pomme, j'ignorais que des générations entières de produits estampillés seraient marqués par la malédiction.

Sjfx.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2007)

J'ai déjà fait tombé un appareil dans la cuvette des WC. Après, il ne marchait plus du tout.  

Et comme SoundJfx, c'était la faute à un clip de ceinture.

Mais c'était un téléphone portable Sony-Ericsson T68i très vieux et qui commençait un peu à déconner. Donc c'était moins grave qu'un iPod Touch flambant neuf. Donc je comprends ton angoisse.


----------



## divoli (10 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai déjà fait tombé un appareil dans la cuvette des WC. Après, il ne marchait plus du tout.
> 
> Et comme SoundJfx, c'était la faute à un clip de ceinture.
> 
> Mais c'était un téléphone portable Sony-Ericsson T68i très vieux et qui commençait un peu à déconner. Donc c'était moins grave qu'un iPod Touch flambant neuf. Donc je comprends ton angoisse.



Ah oui. 

On va faire une compilation "Gaston Lagaffe".


----------



## pim (10 Décembre 2007)

Il semblerait bien que ta mésaventure ne soit en rien exceptionnelle.

Pour info Apple a justement placé au fond de la prise Jack une petite pastille de produit chimique qui réagit à l'humidité. Si c'est bleu, c'est bon, si c'est rose, c'est que l'iPod ou l'iPhone a pris une douche ou un bain. Cela leur permets d'éliminer un certain nombre d'appareils du circuit du SAV !


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Décembre 2007)

Mon iPod 3G a bu une bouteille au fond du sac de ma femme. Après quelques jours HS, il s'est remis à marcher. Du coup, j'ai allumé un cierge pour toi.


----------



## pim (10 Décembre 2007)

MDR personne ne veut te donner des sous !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)

Je préfère encore te racheter une planche de toilette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## littledon (10 Décembre 2007)

telecharge des films muets en noir et blanc

Sinon Rip Ipod touch 16 go au caractère aventureux ; les rapides auront eu raison de toi 

Edit : cette histoire m'a donné envie de ne jamais emmener un appareil électronique dans ma SDB.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2007)

Bien bien bien.


----------

